# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Cypress Pine Floors - Dreaming of matt, natural, gorgeous floors - what to do???

## jessytiger

HI!!
Please help. I can't sleep I'm going crazy dreaming, researching, obsessed with what to do with our blooo&&&& floors!  I've put some photos of the current floors - also one photo which has the poly finish peeled away to reveal something more natural looking underneath - but i don't know what?? water based finish? 
Currently - very burnt orangey colour in high gloss poly finish - gross. Looks plastic and shiny. They are being sanded on monday and we are on a budget so have decided to finish the floors ourselves, but we can't decide what to do. 
I would like: totally matt, natural looking floor. Don't mind scratches/ aged look/ wear and tear. Like it to be a bit rustic and lived in looking. We have kids and dog. 
I don't love cypress pine, can anyone please try and change my mind because we'll be living with it for the rest of our lives. 
I've narrowed down the choices to; 
-Tung Oil - but which one, there seem to be a million types 
- Treatex Hardwax oil matt 
-Synteko rub in hardwax oil in matt 
- Trek Plus 15 
- Osmo oil 
- Or paint the whole house white/ or bleach/ gentle limewash/ pickle 
- Or stain the floors slightly darker to hide the knotty look (then worry about our golden retriever who sheds a whole duvet full of fluff every day) 
Can anybody helelllllllllpppp me? 
Can anyone show me cypress pine floors like ours in various different finishes so I can really see what they will be like? All the floor people I've called don't seem to be able to do this????? 
Thank you so much in advance :Biggrin:

----------


## Jim Carroll

Have a look here at the Livos oil finishes, some good examples of what can be done and Angela can help you a lot.

----------


## droog

My guess is that the last finish has a stain in it, underneath is probably a clear although darkened due to age.
One of the foorsanders on the site has a very good website,  Clint Fudge: Floor Sanding & Polishing 
Regards Dave

----------


## stevoh741

I had our cypress floors done in a water based matt finish as the previous poly finish was dark yellow/orange and looked crap. The finish still looks great after 4 years with the exception damage caused by resident dog. I would never use oil on cypress as it looks worse with age IMHO.

----------


## jessytiger

Thank you so much for your replies. 
Steveoh71 - ohhhh please please can you send me a photo of your water based matt finish i really would love to see that.  Did you do it yourself or get the pro's in? 
Its being sanded tomorrow morning and we still have no idea what to do...aghghgh :Shock:

----------


## stevoh741

Sorry cant photo as not at home at the moment but you won't be disappointed. The main reason I went with the waterbase is so it wouldn't darken over time and it looks really good. Also despite being a chippy floors are one job I get the pros in for - seen too many DIYers (and some tradies) fark it up. Even the pro stuffed mine the first time but i refused to pay till he redid it.....needless to say I got a good job 2nd time

----------


## jessytiger

Oh thanks will have to get a tester pot of clear water based then. 
Did tester of porters white wash, just a white creamy paint and some danish oil - i love porters look but hubbie not sure if he likes any aghhghhg...  
So dusty after sanding kids are camping out in our room tonight...house of chaos!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Know your pain....our main floor was sanded last Thursday.  But we oiled it on Friday and again on Saturday.  By Sunday night.....sorted.  We use Intergrain Decking Oil and we'll follow it up with a floor wax of some species in a couple of weeks - once the oil has truly bedded in and I've sourced a floor buffer machine.  Perhaps Treatwax or Whittles.....or some such.  Our plain old Tas Oak floor now looks bloody lovely.

----------

